# what is your favorite part of the chihuahua ?



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

mine are thier BIG eyes.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I love tiny little chihuahua feet. Especially when the pads are soft when they are babies.


----------



## chloeschihuahau (Feb 7, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I love tiny little chihuahua feet. Especially when the pads are soft when they are babies.


awhh  thats cute.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love the expressions on the face and the cheekyness


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

Ditto on the Cheekiness... But for me it is the tail... I expect mine to achieve lift-off after seeing how fast it goes when the word "goodie" is uttered


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Favorite part...hmmm...with my girls its their muzzles. They both have such adorable small muzzles


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

for me it's their ears! williams make him look like he could fly! 
one of tallulah's ears flops/bends at the top! xx


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Another one for the ears!I love smelling them and kissing them!hehe


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh so many for me, but mainly their gorgeous big eyes and the way they look at me. x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so difficult to pick one thing, i love mines fluffy ears .. so cute


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I love it when Dra's ears get cold...I love to warm them up with my fingers. I also love the tender pink belly when they are new puppies.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love their ears and theyre faces. so cute x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

The smell of Rockys feet LOL, seriously, they smell like dorito crisps and also their walk/prance/trot!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Brody's little feet too!! So cute!!! And his little pads are so soft.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I love Brody's little feet too!! So cute!!! And his little pads are so soft.


I remember you saying you love the smell of Brodys feet as well, ohhhhh I LOVE it! Rocky has multi coloured pads, some are black and some are pink, CUTEEEEEE!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

For me it has to be their tiny little lips. And their tiny little feet. And thier little waggy tail. And their big dark eyes, you get the gist..........lol


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

rache said:


> For me it has to be their tiny little lips. And their tiny little feet. And thier little waggy tail. And their big dark eyes, you get the gist..........lol


Mmmmmmm everything really! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I love their huge dome apple heads And their big buggy eyes! Haha


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the itty bitty nose........


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I love their facial expressions and the look in their eyes. As well as the dainty trot that my girls do


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I love Jasper's expressions and Hannah's baby doll looks.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Ears Ears Ears and their little tails going 100 miles a minute when you walk into the room.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh has to be there big eyes and the way they look at you  just so cute


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmm, different things for different Chi's!!
Adam- his hugely fluffy plume tail and cheeky expression.
Heidi-her tiny muzzle(she looks like a mouse!) and her white feet with black nails(like goth nail polish!LOL).


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I would say their tiny wee faces!  I can never get over Willys wee lil face!


----------



## RascalsMum (Jan 2, 2010)

I love the apple head and muzzle on my chihuahua Rascal.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh I just love the whole Chi face. I've always loved everything about their faces.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Short Muzzles ! Although like you said, them big button round eyes make anyone melt!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow everyone has soo many different points they like! I cant choose lol if its Fifi is her coat but if its Tiny its his cute button nose lol I just love all of them lol


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

well for chihuahuas in general, i just LOVE their little personality, so loving and playful and loyal! 

for bam - i love love LOVE his little muzzle, sometimes he looks like an old man! and his expressions, he has a million and a half. and his HUGE eyes and the way his paws smells like cornchips!!

for lucy - her eternal babylike face, and her pink little tiny belly and the way she rolls over on her back for belly rubs and belly kisses (bam never does this) and the way she insists on sitting in ur lap at ALL times!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i love there stance, they just stand so proud no matter wot. everything about them is so cute, even being naughty lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haah true point


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

It's hard to pick a favorite, but I love Nugget's cut face, and his scruffy little neck. One look at him, and I forget I'm a grown man... suddenly the goo-goo talk comes out.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sensei said:


> It's hard to pick a favorite, but I love Nugget's cutte face, and his scruffy little neck. One look at him, and I forget I'm a grown man... suddenly the goo-goo talk comes out.


LOL, Love it!
So true though, they do make us melt big time and do the cutesy talk.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

My fav part on my chi's are their noses and muzzles! I LOVE it!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well... Love so much about them, but I do love the little furry curl they have on their butt. Looks like little wings. I guess it's more noticable on the sc's but soo cute!

Lori


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

definitely the eyes for me...


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Well... Love so much about them, but I do love the little furry curl they have on their butt. Looks like little wings. I guess it's more noticable on the sc's but soo cute!
> 
> Lori



me too!
i have a soft spot for both of my dogs bum curls 
Diefie has big swirly curls and Stottie has a sweeping pair that make a heart shape.
i always smile when i see those furry bottoms running away.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ember said:


> me too!
> i have a soft spot for both of my dogs bum curls
> Diefie has big swirly curls and Stottie has a sweeping pair that make a heart shape.
> i always smile when i see those furry bottoms running away.


LOL that made me chuckle, so cute!!


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

With mine it is Toby's little butt. And Macy's big green eyes.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> The smell of Rockys feet LOL, seriously, they smell like dorito crisps and also their walk/prance/trot!!


Ha ha so true. Fritos corn chips.......


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a couple of favs.

Its the face, from the big eyes to the muzzle and ears, just too cute. Then we have the walk. A happy chihuahua has a prance that few other dogs have. 

Does size count? lol


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i love everything about my lil royal chi-ness... from that lil face to their cute ears.. the way he wiggles when he walks or wags his tail...and those eyes.... and lil tiny paws... 
i do have to say tho... im not so fond of his breath


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

lol, I can see how doggy breath can be a downside to having a lap dog.


----------



## staceee (Jan 13, 2010)

I love ozzys little walk, and when he tips his head to the side when you talk to him =)


----------



## Chihuahua _lover (Jan 13, 2010)

I like the top of the head. Its always warm...I find myself kissing the top of her head a lot. I just love everything about them..LOL..Couldn't ask for a better dog.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I love their cute little faces!!!!:love4:


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

I love the "velcro-dog personality" If feels good to know that something that small can have so much love for you.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

rachellauren said:


> I love the "velcro-dog personality" If feels good to know that something that small can have so much love for you.



Yes, I love that part of the chihuahua too!!!!


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

the neck, i can never get over just how small it is.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I was just watching Toby sleep and spotted another part of the chi i love. It is not so much a part of the body, but i love it when they have their doggie dreams and their legs start going and they let out a little bark lol.


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

I love Ginger's little waggly tail! It's nearly always going. Her little pointy nose, expressive eyes, and great big ears. The way she stands with her back legs and feet so close they're touching, and how she stands on her toes with her back feet rather than on the 'big' pad. I love the way she pokes things with her nose, and how she cuddles close - loving to be under the covers. Can you tell? I just love the entire little bundle of love!!!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Their eyes. I especially love the ones that have no white around them. Poppet had stunning eyes. So dark you couldn't see the iris...they just looked like big, black marbles...like a seal's eyes. Never lit up in a flash shot either. They were always the first thing everyone commented on.


----------

